# Carvin it



## carveit (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey fellow carvers, we are opening a boutique and are looking for consignment pieces. If you or anyone you know is interested to have finished or finished pieces circulating the globe please post your interest and we shall negotiate a working agreement, sure to sell as sure as it fell. The woods we carve are coming to life! Thanks for your interest and only serious carvers please.


----------



## cowboyvet (Jul 1, 2011)

Don't think so. I'll give you a couple reasons why.

1. You talk a lot of talk about carving but not even a single pic of your work?

2. "North of the Equator" is not a good address for somebody wanting to do business.

3. I looked through your posts and found nothing of value said short of spending a bunch of time trying to build rep.

4. Boutique traveling the world?

5. You have not given a single reason for anyone to trust you with their work and money.

This leaves little room to come to any other conclusion than....
SCAM


----------



## carveit (Jul 2, 2011)

oh my, arent you one miserable SOB, when i thought to ask around and stir some interest around gathering up some carvin pieces a tiny little bird flew into my spot. He chirped into my ears that there is a constant referral to scams and complaining about "north of the equator". Keep your carves cowboy I aint interested in havin yer junx in my boutique anyways. Btw, I do not act on AS bunging and pretend to have moob BS, I been climbing trees since you was tinkerin' with toys. 
ANYWAYS For all you serious carvers who "might" be interested to consign your work, we would be interested in hearing back from you to explore the idea. Please disregard the previous post as usual imposter behaviour, what a dingleberry.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 2, 2011)

cowboyvet said:


> Don't think so. I'll give you a couple reasons why.
> 
> 1. You talk a lot of talk about carving but not even a single pic of your work?
> 
> ...


 
Well said. I see carveit is banned. Good.


----------



## trimmmed (Jul 2, 2011)

another globotree reincarnation.........


----------

